# Gene coffe CBR 101 E1 error message



## vquerre (4 mo ago)

Hi every one.

I need help with my machine.

I had the E4 error message so i change the heater. After that I had an E1 error message when power on the machine. I tried to disconnect the temp sensor and it was exactly the same. So I change the temperature sensor foe a brand new one....But it is still the same problem... I do not know what to do now. Thank you for your king advice. Regards


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It can be caused by the Gene being in a cold area (take a look online) Also look for Gene fault problems troubleshooting
using a multimeter. =step by step guide


----------



## vquerre (4 mo ago)

Hi thank you for your answer. No it is not cold as it is in the house. How do I look to Gene fault problems ? Is there a step by step guide ?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

TRy service videos for gene cafe or trouble shooting gene cafe. or variations on wording


----------



## vquerre (4 mo ago)

thanks i already tried that....this is how a was able to change the heater and temp sensor but now I am stuck with E1 problem . THis is why I am here ............


----------

